# This is sickening



## atlashunter (Feb 27, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/26/middleeast/isis-antiquities-vandalism/index.html



> "When God Almighty orders to us destroy these statues, idols and antiquities, we must do it, even if they're worth billions of dollars," he says.



Never crosses these idiots minds that an "almighty" being would be more than capable of destroying idols themselves if they wanted them destroyed.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 27, 2015)

They are a scourge against humanity.


----------

